# Broken Leg Books



## The Duke (Apr 26, 2008)

So I had the misfortune of breaking/tearing several things that should have been whole inside my leg. I need some good readings to get me by. Preferably something in the strain of "The Count of Monte Cristo" and "The Three Musketeers" but really, I'll read anything well written.


----------



## Noirllyn (Apr 26, 2008)

Really, you're not just going to play WoW all day?  That's what my brother did when he broke his leg.

If you haven't read them yet, try _Atlas Shrugged_ or _The Fountainhead_ by Ayn Rand.  They're both on the lengthy side, so if you have a good amount of time to get through them, it's great.

All of my other suggestions would be non-fiction, at the moment.

Best wishes and good luck with your healing.


----------



## The Duke (Apr 26, 2008)

> Really, you're not just going to play WoW all day?  That's what my brother did when he broke his leg.



If it comes to that you have my permission to euthanize me. On a side note, a brief explanation of what exactly the books are would be wonderful.


----------



## Noirllyn (Apr 26, 2008)

The Duke said:


> If it comes to that you have my permission to euthanize me. On a side note, a brief explanation of what exactly the books are would be wonderful.


Haha.  Noted.

They always sound kind of stupid when I explain them, I think.  Honestly, they sounded like crap to me until I actually sat down and dug in, too.

From Amazon:

_The Fountainhead _has become an enduring piece of literature, more popular now than when published in 1943. On the surface, it is a story of one man, Howard Roark, and his struggles as an architect in the face of a successful rival, Peter Keating, and a newspaper columnist, Ellsworth Toohey. But the book addresses a number of universal themes: the strength of the individual, the tug between good and evil, the threat of fascism. The confrontation of those themes, along with the amazing stroke of Rand's writing, combine to give this book its enduring influence.

Published in 1957, _Atlas Shrugged_ was Ayn Rand's greatest achievement and last work of fiction. In this novel she dramatizes her unique philosophy through an intellectual mystery story that integrates ethics, metaphysics, epistemology, politics, economics, and sex. 

Set in a near-future U.S.A. whose economy is collapsing as a result of the mysterious disappearance of leading innovators and industrialists, this novel presents an astounding panorama of human life-from the productive genius who becomes a worthless playboy...to the great steel industrialist who does not know that he is working for his own destruction...to the philosopher who becomes a pirate...to the woman who runs a transcontinental railroad...to the lowest track worker in her train tunnels. 

Peopled by larger-than-life heroes and villains, charged with towering questions of good and evil, _Atlas Shrugged_ is a philosophical revolution told in the form of an action thriller.


When they say near-future, they mean... in 1957's scope of the future.  It sounds quaint and nearly-ancient to those of us who grew up with computers, and still somewhat old to anyone who didn't see either or both world wars.


----------



## The Duke (Apr 26, 2008)

Atlas Shrugged sounds like an excellent read. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow so that I'll having something to occupy me in the hospital.


----------



## Noirllyn (Apr 26, 2008)

The Duke said:


> Atlas Shrugged sounds like an excellent read. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow so that I'll having something to occupy me in the hospital.


It's my favorite.  Don't get the abridged version and don't get the smallest one you can find.  The smallest ones have the smallest text as close together as possible and it really gets irritating after the first few hundred pages.

Tiny text + perks = not much reading done --> WoW


----------



## The Duke (Apr 26, 2008)

I like to buy hardcovers for "keepers." This sounds like the sort of book deserving a space on my bookshelf.


----------

